# General > Application Testing >  Testing wanted!

## vbextreme

I'm making some new programs; could you please test them and tell me what would be some good additions to them? 
The most helpful person gets their VBFORUMS.COM username in the Credits!

Notepad Express:
A full-functioning Notepad remake.
Please DO NOT tell me to make a print button.
Download here: http://www.mediafire.com/?c110i3tbnudtwv5

My Language Coach:
A full-functioning Translator.
It also features Text>Binary and Binary>Text.
It uses the Newtonsoft.Json and Google.API DLL files for translation.
Download here: http://www.mediafire.com/?2c6f6f3ahz1sc66

Thanks for testing!
-
vbextreme

----------


## refreblast

Notepad Express:
Overall I liked the program. I might use it from now on.  :Smilie:  The only thing I didnt like was there was an icon for everything. It made it seem cluttered to me and I prefer a simplistic look & feel. Maybe a button or settings somewhere to disable them. I noticed on the ScreenCapture, the "Print" button is what you needed help on. Can you just not find information or did you find something and it didnt work? Other than those things, I liked it and hope to see more versions soon!

& I didnt look at the language coach.

----------


## Doogle

I've had a quick look at the Notepad Express application. The Calculator is a bit 'sparce' in functionality. Allowing only multiply, add and subtract and Integer caclulations is a bit of a limitation. Also, when using Calculator, if I try to change the operator (ie I selected + but meant -, the calculation is not re-performed. (I see you used to have a Button to perform the calculation but have removed it from the Form - perhaps you could consider reinstating it)

Being able only to Save As a .rtf file is also a bit of a restriction - I might want to save it as a different filetype (eg .dat, .csv etc).ie plain text as I typed it in, without the rtf tags

Perhaps the name Notepad Express is a bit misleading, if you're going to restrict it to .rtf only perhaps you could re-name it to 'RTFpad Express' which (IMHO) better describes it.

There appears to be a bug in the Save As logic. If I save a file into my Documents Folder called 'test.rtf', and if I have a Folder in the Documents Folder named test, it changes to that Folder and asks me for a filename.(ie it saves to \Documents\Test\test.rtf). If a Folder named test does not exist it saves it in the Documents Folder, as required.

In the code I notice that you call Randomize every time a Random Letter or Number is required. Randomize should only be called once in an Application (normally in the Form_Load event) otherwise the 'randomness' can be compromised.

Also, and this is really for future reference, the Random Letter code can be simplified to:


```
    Private Sub RandomLetterToolStripMenuItem_Click(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles RandomLetterToolStripMenuItem.Click
        Dim Letter As String
        Letter = "NO LETTER"
        Randomize()
        Dim rndnumber As Random
        Dim number As Integer
        rndnumber = New Random
        number = rndnumber.Next(Asc("A"), Asc("Z"))
        Letter = Chr(number)
        MsgBox("Your random letter is " & Letter & ".")
    End Sub
```

If you create the Random number in the ASCII range of A to Z (rather than 1 to 26) you can remove all the If / Then and Letter = , statements.

Generally nicely written and there's some scope for additional functionality eg perhaps when creating a Random Letter and / or Number rather than issuing a MsgBox, it gets pasted into the current cursor location. Also, you could ask the user how many Random Letters or Numbers to create and, perhaps in the case of Numbers what the range should be; in the case of letters, whether they should be upper/ lower / mixed case. 

(&, of course, there's plenty of scope for expanding the Calculator functionality)

I'm sure you'll have some fun !

----------


## trampskey

I tried it out and found it works pretty well.

The only things i found were the things that people have already said.

overall its a good program and if you work hard and dedicate yourself you could go places.

----------

